# Analogwertgeber



## Jelly (15 April 2011)

Mahlzeit,

hat von euch jemand die tollen roten Analogwertgeber? Haben Ausgabe 0/4-20 mA und 0.10V glaub ich. Gibts die noch? Ich such mir nen Elch....

Danke!


----------



## Sockenralf (15 April 2011)

Hallo,

sowas:
http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/dede/Kal...schleifenkalibratoren/Fluke-789.htm?PID=56133


MfG


----------



## Verpolt (15 April 2011)

oder das





Ist wenigstens rot


----------



## 190B (15 April 2011)

Hi,

oder so etwas

http://at.rs-online.com/web/4347000.html

Gruß
190B


----------

